# Off-Topic >  So you want to be a YouTuber?

## Haslip Cycle Works

I see a lot of members have links to YouTube videos, figure others must be thinking about or are the fence about starting a channel. Thinking about starting one to add some extra income? Well, I share my journey so far with it, and what a better example than the real thing? So, I include all the numbers from my channel subscribers, views, how long, number of videos, etc. and what that has translated to in real dollars deposited into my account. This video serves to inform not to discourage.

----------

